# Rival vs. Force/Red. Calipers&RD



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a few quick questions:

Rear Derailleur: On my 2010 Rival RD the A-pivot housing is plastic, so far not a problem, but is the A-pivot also plastic on the Force, Red rear Derailleurs??

Calipers: I understand Force and Red have adjustable spring tension, and micro centering, while Rival Calipers don't. I keep hearing there's no difference in braking power across the SRAM line. True? Rival Brakes are pretty good but I could use more as I live in a really mountainous area, and would consider a switch to either Force or Red Calipers if there was an advantage. Anyone notice any performance differences between Rival, Force, Red calipers?

Thanks!


----------

